# Father's Day GIVEAWAY for INKBIRD WIFI SOUS VIDE COOKER!



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2020)

Congratulations!!!Giveaway for WIFI Sous Vide cooker has ended.Thanks for friends who entered! Winner is 

 Kevin DeShazo
   Please PM me to claim your prize  
If you didn't win,Grab time to purchase the perfect gift for Father’s Day.
*Here is the 15% OFF DISCOUNT CODE, will save $12 *: Z2ZJUQ53
*Deal price: $68.84 VS Original price: $80.99*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RNWJZNR

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inkbird would like to give One FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here!! Thank you all for your support! Happy Fathers Day in advance.

Features:WIFI contral  1000Watt  Precision Temp and Timer support Android & IOS!

*Rules: Like and comment with your recently grilled or barbecued food. *
Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 16th June. Good luck!

Any confusion please feel free to contact Miya~


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 13, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm in! Would love one of these!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 13, 2020)

Im in also


----------



## dr k (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm in...thank you!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 13, 2020)

im in!


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 13, 2020)

Count me in as well please!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 13, 2020)

Some nice lamb.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity! RAY


----------



## bassman (Jun 13, 2020)

Chicken breast fattie with ham, swiss cheese and Annaheim peppers. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2020)

Waiting for the 16th


----------



## udaman (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m in thx


----------



## phatbac (Jun 13, 2020)

Count me in!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 13, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks as always Inkbird!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 13, 2020)

Never tried sous vide, but I'm game to learn.


----------



## Joatman (Jun 13, 2020)

Please count me in, Miya!!! Thanks again


----------



## Joatman (Jun 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'm in! Would love one of these!
> View attachment 449117





Steve H said:


> I'm in! Would love one of these!
> View attachment 449117


One of the best burgers I’ve ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 13, 2020)

Recently bought the Wi-Fi Inkbird. Love it. I'm in on this.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm in too!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 14, 2020)

Another fine giveaway, I aint in , I have 1 already and it works great, got it set at 204 with a brisket flat taking a bath right now lol


----------



## callmez (Jun 14, 2020)

Broke in my new Smoke Vault with some baloney last week, my first smoke ever. Heading upstairs now to get today's meatloaf ready. Sous vide sounds very interesting... would be cool to win, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Cj7851 (Jun 15, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Jun 15, 2020)

count me in


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 16, 2020)

Woohoo I won something, thank you Inkbird, pm sent your way.


----------

